# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Nje ndihme te vogel reth cookies

## Vb.Net

Deshiroj te bej nje aplikacio ne vb.net qe rin i kyqur vazhdimisht dhe vazhdimisht i fshin, history, cookies dhe templority files,prefetch files  dhe jam tuj mundu me gjet nji zgjidhje me kete kod

shell("rundll32.exe,InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByPro  cess 2")

 por spo funksiono diqysh, a aka najkush ndonje zgjidhje ne kete drejtim.

----------


## hot_prinz

Se pari duhet ta dish se ku ruhen keto gjera qe deshiron ti fshish. 
Pastaj, implementon nje folderwatcher ose e krijon nje metode qe skanon folderat per cdo sekonde, dhe me ne fund fshin filet qe mund te fshihen per momentin, se disa nuk mund te fshihen menjehere sepse jane duke u perdorur ne memorje.

----------

